# Glue-Ups



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

When face gluing pieces of 3/4 lumber together for, say, table legs or spindle blanks, what is the best way to orient the end grain? Put the concave faces together so the end grain pattern looks like a football. Or place the convex faces together to form a "X" pattern on the end grain. Or does it matter? Could I even place the pieces together with the end grain pointing in the same direction? Hope you know what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Usually best to switch grain directions.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would evaluate the two pieces to see their condition. If possible to orient the crowns opposing.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I would evaluate the two pieces to see their condition. If possible to orient the crowns opposing.


Mike,

Why crowns as oposed to valleys?

Just wondering...


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I would put together like a football, Because if you put them the other way and there is any movement due to shrinkage they will cup the way the grain is thus delaminating at the glue joint. However if it is only a small leg for a table you probably dont need to worry about this. That is my opinion.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless the grains for each piece are radically out of alignment with each other a long grain to long grain glue up should be stronger than any small difference in the expansion rate. If both pieces have fairly straight grains I would try to expose the most attractive sides.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

It seems to me, that if we are talking 3-4 pieces it wouldn't matter. I would just alternate the grain patterns exposing the best wood on the outside. You can't make all three pieces footballs, and if four pieces, you can make two footballs, but you can't join the two footballs like footballs. Is this making sense? 

Besides, when glued up properly, the joints will be stronger than the wood.


----------

